# Binding FAIL



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2010)

So, last weekend I was skiing Ragged and went off a small jump in Raggae Glades and threw a Twister.  As I'm sure many of you have done before, I 'twisted' right out of one of my bindings.

I just got my camera back yesterday to take photos of the darndest thing I've every seen.  After I gathered myself to head up hill and grab my ski, I found the binding almost completely folded over and totally jammed.  I could not budge it and ended up having to one ski it down to the bottom.  Thankfully this happened near the bottom as it would've really sucked having to go more than a few hundred vert.  The experience really gave me a a new found appreciation for some of the adaptive skiers.  Skiing on 1 ski is not easy and I bailed many times on beginner level terrain.

Anyways here's a couple of Pictures.







up closer







It's completely wedged.  I can't budge it at all, but will be bringing it to the shop tomorrow.  Some people swear by Rossi Axial2 bindings.  I know several members here have them.  Maybe I got a 'lemon' pair as this is just the latest of numerous issues I've had since buying them.  I probably have 35 days on the bindings, so they're not too beat at all.

Anyone ever seen something like this?

Do you think it's repairable?

If not.  Is it possible to order just a replacement heal piece?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jan 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> So, last weekend I was skiing Ragged and went off a small jump in Raggae Glades and threw a Twister.  As I'm sure many of you have done before, I 'twisted' right out of one of my bindings.
> 
> I just got my camera back yesterday to take photos of the darndest thing I've every seen.  After I gathered myself to head up hill and grab my ski, I found the binding almost completely folded over and totally jammed.  I could not budge it and ended up having to one ski it down to the bottom.  Thankfully this happened near the bottom as it would've really sucked having to go more than a few hundred vert.  The experience really gave me a a new found appreciation for some of the adaptive skiers.  Skiing on 1 ski is not easy and I bailed many times on beginner level terrain.
> 
> ...



try turning the din all the wy down, take the load off the spring and it may be easier to get it to open.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess I could try that.  My bigger concern is that there is something fundamentally wrong for the binding to 'do' what it did.  I'd rather FOTM check it out before I get back out on them again.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a little concerned because I have Rossi Axial demo bindings on a pair of Dynastar Intuitiv 74 skis. I found these:
(probably not much help)

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180599&highlight=binding+problems

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177958&highlight=binding+problems


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 24, 2010)

I wouldn't touch it and bring it to the shop so they get 1st hand view of it. There may be some clues as to what happened that you don't wanna change.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 24, 2010)

I've had the toe piece do a similar thing, rotate so that the side gets stuck against the part the boot sole is against. Once was when I broke my wrist, eventually just backed off the DIN and rotated it back into place. Second was earlier this year at the top of OL, was able to stomp it back into place.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2010)

I have broken a heel piece off of a pair of Tyrolias.  I only buy all metal bimindings now usually a DIN of 15 or get all metal on the Tyrolia.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 8, 2010)

so, I had dropped it off at the shop and because I didn't ski last weekend, didn't bother following up, figuring if I hadn't heard anything, then they probably fixed it.  Went to get them on Saturday and they had written my number down wrong and been trying to call me.  

Bindings being sent back to Rossi.  Tech never saw it fail like that and Rossi sounded pretty surprised.  This particular binding has been trouble since the get go for me, so I have a feeling I got a 'lemon' pair.

Surprised Rossi even wants to look at it given the model is 4 years old.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Bindings being sent back to Rossi.  Tech never saw it fail like that and *Rossi sounded pretty surprised.*  This particular binding has been trouble since the get go for me, so I have a feeling I got a 'lemon' pair.
> 
> Surprised Rossi even wants to look at it given the model is 4 years old.


If I were a binding engineer, and a rare failure mode showed up, I'd want to take a look at it no matter how old it was.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2010)

Are those demo bindings? That's one helluva riser plate you have there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2010)

Nope

bought new from backcountry 3 years ago.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> Are those demo bindings? That's one helluva riser plate you have there.



That is the standered riser.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2010)

just got them back today.  Rossi ended up replacing the heal piece free of charge.  This came as a bit of surprise.  The bindings are 3 years old, but 4 years by model year (they didn't have a match color wise, no biggie) and they still replaced them free of charge.  

I was fully accepting to be told to go screw.  Perhaps they felt it was defective to begin with as I certainly didn't abuse them much and probably only have 35 days on them.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 8, 2010)

Way to go, Rossi!


----------

